# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  أحكام الصلح في قضايا الجزاء (iq)

## هيثم الفقى

لتعميم الفائدة وللمقارنة بين احكام الصلح في القانون العراقي وما اشار اليه الباحث في القانون التونسي في مقالةالصلح الجزائي في تونس 
وهذه مفالة مبسطة نشرت في العديد من الصحف المحلية في عام 2001 مع التقدير 
*أحكام الصلح في قضايا الجزاء* 
تطور الحياة وسعة آفاقها أدى إلى تشعب العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع ، وهذا أدى بدوره إلى حصول تقاطع بين المصالح الشخصية لكل فرد تجاه الآخر من ابن جلدته ، مما دعا المنظومة الاجتماعية تحت حاجة فض المنازعات إلى إيجاد سبل ووسائل تجيز وتحقق ذلك الغرض على أشكال مختلفة وبمسميات متباينة ، لكن من أفضل السبل والوسائل التي يتم فيها حسم النزاع ، طريق الصلح بين المتخاصمين ، ذلك الطريق الذي يعتبر سيد الأحكام لأنه يحظى بموافقة ورضا الطرفين على عكس ما قد يحدث من حسم في مجالس وهيئات القضاء على مختلف أطيافها . 
والمنظومة القانونية العراقية كبقية مثيلاتها في العالم التفتت إلى هذا المسعى ونظمته بموجب قواعد قانونية آمره ملزمة وترتب آثار مهمة في حسم النزاع وفض الخصومة ، حيث أشار قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل وقانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل إلى جملة أحكام تنظم تلك الحالة وبيان الكيفية التي يتم فيها الصلح الذي يرتب اثر قانوني تجاه الأطراف ، ولغرض بيان أحكامه وشروطه أتقدم بالشرح المبسط وعلى وفق ما يأتي :- 5. الصلح في اللغة هو تصالح القوم بينهم والصلح السلم على وفق ما جاء في لسان العرب لابن منظور باب صلح ، أما في الاصطلاح فهو فض الخصومة والنزاع وقد أشارت إليه كتب الفقه الإسلامي وتوسعت فيه كثيراً وبينت بأنه عقد لرفع النزاع وإنهاء الخصومة . 6. أما الأحكام القانونية التي تعالج موضوعه فقد وردت في المواد (194-198) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية ، وقد بين القانون للصلح جملة شروط يجب توفرها حتى يرتب أثره القانوني منها ما يلي :- ‌أ- أن يتم قبول الصلح بموجب قرار قاضي التحقيق أو المحكمة . ‌ب- أن يطلب المشتكي أو المجني عليه أو من يقوم مقامه قانوناً كالوكيل الذي يملك حق إجراء المصالحة وقبول الصلح ويكون هذا الحق مثبت بشكل صريح وواضح في صك الوكالة . ‌ج- أن تكون الدعوى من الدعاوى أو القضايا التي لا يجوز تحريكها إلا بناءً على شكوى المجني عليه أو المشتكي ، والعبرة في ذلك إن بعض الجرائم لا يتعدى أثرها طرفي العلاقة مما تكون المصلحة في قبول الصلح وحسم النزاع أفضل من الاستمرار في التحقيق والمحاكمة وهذه القضايا كانت قد حددتها المادة (3) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وكما يلي :- ‌د- زنا الزوجية أو تعدد الزوجات خلافاً لقانون الأحوال الشخصية . ‌ه- جرائم القذف والسب والشتم وإفشاء الأسرار والتهديد أو الإيذاء إذا لم تكن الجريمة قد وقعت على موظف مكلف بخدمة عامة . ‌و- جرائم السرقة أو الاغتصاب ، والمقصود هنا اغتصاب السندات أو الأموال ، خيانة الأمانة ، الاحتيال ، على أن يكون الجاني أما زوجاً للمجني عليه أو أحد أصوله أو أحد فروعه ولا تتعلق بمحجوزات تمت بموجب قرارات قضائية أو إدارية . ‌ز- إتلاف الأموال أو تخريبها عدا أموال الدولة ولم تقترن بأي ظرف مشدد . ‌ح- انتهاك حرمة المسكن والجرائم المتعلقة بالدخول في ارض الغير الزراعية أو المهيأة للزراعة . ‌ط- رمي الأحجار أو الأشياء الأخرى على وسائط النقل أو البيوت أو ما شابه ذلك . ‌ي- الجرائم الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون باعتبارها ممن لا تقام فيها الشكوى إلا بناء على شكوى المجني عليه وهذه الالتفاته من المشرع احترازية حيث إن تطور الحياة يلقي بظلاله على المجتمع مما يدعوا المشرع إلى إصدار تشريع يتعلق بأحكام إقامة الشكوى ، لذلك لم يتم غلق الباب تجاه مثل هذه الحالات . ولم يطلق المشرع العراقي اليد للمواطن بالمصالحة بل حدده بشرط قبول المحكمة لهذا الصلح وعلى وفق ما يأتي :- يقبل الصلح دون موافقة القاضي أو المحكمة إذا كان فعل المتهم لا يتعدى الحد الأقصى لعقوبته المنصوص عليها في القانون بالحبس لمدة سنة أو كانت العقوبة الغرامة . أما إذا كانت العقوبة التي حددها القانون لفعل المتهم أكثر من سنة واحدة فلا يجوز قبول الصلح إلا بموافقة القاضي أو المحكمة التي تنظر في الدعوى . 
وقد بين القانون إن بعض الأفعال لا يتم الصلح فيها إلا بموافقة القاضي أو المحكمة حتى وان كانت عقوبتها اقل من سنة واحدة ومنها التي تتعلق بجرائم التهديد والإيذاء وأتلاف الأموال . 
ومن خلال هذا العرض نرى إن الصلح في بعض أوصافه موقوف على قبول المحكمة أو القاضي له ، ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه إن المشرع لم يبين الطريق الذي من الممكن أن يسلكه طالب الصلح فيما إذا رفضت المحكمة ذلك الصلح ، واعتبره هذا القرار من الأمور التي لا يجوز الطعن فيها ، ونرى إن ترك الأمر على شاكلته غير مبرر يستوجب المعالجة بفتح الأفق نحو رسم طريق خاص لقبول الطعن في ذلك القرار حتى نقطع سبيل الظن الذي قد ينصرف إلى ذهن المواطن تجاه المحكمة التي لا يمكن أن نعصمها عن الخطأ الغير مقصود ، وبذات الوقت نوفر القناعة تجاه ذوي العلاقة حول مشروعية القرار وانسجامه مع النصوص القانونية النافذة 

المصدر هنا

----------

